# Bolt Info



## chemnick (Nov 16, 2013)

Is there a table somewhere or does anyone have a list of bolt sizes and lengths for a 67 GTO? Seems like there should be a table or list that indicates the size, grade and type (hex, flange head, 12-point, etc.) for the whole car "somewhere." Or have I been bent over the parts washer too long this week??:confused


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Information like this *might* be in the 1967 GTO Assembly Manual.

Bear


----------

